# Listeroid power plant for sale



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Someone on another forum I'm on has come on hard times. He said I could post this for him. With the previous interested in listeroids, I thought someone might find this useful.

I believe he is from around kirkland or redmond area of Washington.

If you're interested, PM me, and I'll forward contact info.

Michael

******************************************************
I've been recently laid off, and must prepare for the possibility of having to move on short notice. So I'm putting my power plant up for sale. You can see it here:
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l7...Power Plant/
And it consists of:
6 Rolls-Surrete 4CS17P 4V modules; 5000 series, 546 A-Hr (24V total). They have about 400 â 500 50% DOD cycles on them. Due to the price of biodiesel, they have not been cycled for about a year; I have kept them topped off about once per week.

Outback Power FX2524T inverter, 24Vdc in, 2500W single phase out, sine wave; also has MATE remote control.

Outback Power PSDC-175 DC breaker box w/ 175A main breaker and 2 smaller DC breakers.

Iota DLS27-40 40A charger; this and the charger in the inverter will charge the battery at 80A+.

Xantrex Link10 battery monitor.

Listeroid 6/1 (2500 hrs, exclusively run on biodiesel), ST5 head, fuel tank, radiator, all associated cables (0000 for battery, etc.), AC w-hr meter.

Cost of the above new: $6700

Offered for sale for: $4000

The only catch is you will have to come pick it up or arrange for shipping; right now I have neither the equipment nor the resources to ship it anywhere.
**********************************************************


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l79/jeffmaier/Power Plant/

I cut and pasted, but I think the forum software messed it up. The above link should work.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Interesting bunch of equipment..........

now wheres all my maps . . . .
ouch . . . . not cheap; truck-trailer-fuel-- Mich. to WA . . . 
darn............


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I would LOVE this setup. Wisconsin to WA isn't much better. 

This thing is QUITE!. Along with the inverter/batteries/controls... (is there a drooling smiley?)

Michael


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats a very fair price for top of the line equipment,hope somebody can jump on it.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Except for the lister engine, that's my setup...
How much for just the lister engine?
Or, how could I find such an engine?


----------

